# Connexion à iCloud.com impossible



## Alino06 (9 Août 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci assez particulier, j'ai iCloud pour Windows qui fonctionne bien sur mon PC, mais impossible de me connecter depuis un navigateur (que ce soit Edge ou Firefox) à iCloud.com (j’ai même essayé depuis un autre PC depuis Chrome), dés que je rentre mon identifiant, mon mot de pass puis le code d'identification à 2 facteurs que je reçois sur mon iPhone, il me demande ensuite de :

"Validation de votre adresse courriel"
"L’adresse courriel associée à votre identifiant Apple doit être validée avant que vous puissiez vous connecter. Validez l’adresse courriel ci‑dessous ou choisissez une autre adresse courriel en tant qu’identifiant Apple."

Je rentre donc mon identifiant et là il me dit:

"Vous pouvez uniquement ajouter l’adresse @me.com qui est déjà associée à votre compte."

Impossible de faire autre chose, il refuse de passer cet étape, on parle d'un identifiant qui date de plusieurs années (de l'époque de MobileMe !) et je ne comprends pas pourquoi il me pose cette question. Je viens de tenter aussi donc d'utiliser l'autre adresse mail que je retrouve dans mon compte iCloud sur l'iPhone (une adresse se finissant par @icloud.com) et la le message est différent:

" Le type d'application spécifié n'est pas acceptable"

Je me suis aussi souvenu d'une vieille adresse mail et la il me dit :

" Votre nouvel identifiant Apple doit être différent de votre adresse courriel de notification. Veuillez choisir une autre adresse courriel."

Et là je me demande pourquoi il me parle d'un "nouvel" identifiant Apple, je veux juste me connecter à mon compte via une page Web, pas me refaire un identifiant. Sachant que le résultat est le même si je tente de me connecter à la page de gestion de l'identifiant Apple. Depuis la page iCloud pour Windows l'adresse mail @me.com est la même que celle sur laquelle je me connecte. Je ne vois pas du tout ce que je dois faire, tenter de mettre une nouvelle adresse mail ? Mais je ne risque pas de perdre cet identifiant Apple (que j'utilise depuis plus d'une décennie) ? Sachant que sur l'iPhone aucun problème et sur iCloud pour Windows non plus. Une idée du pourquoi du comment et ce qu'il convient de faire ?

Merci !


----------



## ericse (10 Août 2020)

Bonjour,
Je crains qu'il n'y ait que le support Apple qui puisse t'aider, ce serait intéressant de savoir ce qu'ils te répondent


----------



## Alino06 (10 Août 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je crains qu'il n'y ait que le support Apple qui puisse t'aider, ce serait intéressant de savoir ce qu'ils te répondent



Effectivement, merci pour le conseil c'est ce que j'ai fait et le problème a été réglé ! 

Pour info elle m'a dit qu'il y avait eu un bug et que mon adresse n'était plus "validée" (sachant que c'est une adresse qui date de MobileMe) 

Mille Merci


----------



## Heracles44 (21 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai également une adresse me.com que j'ai créé au tout départ de MobileMe

Quand je veux accéder à iCloud depuis Chrome, ca m'envoie une demande sur mon iPhone. Je rentre les 6 chiffres. ensuite ca me demande de valider mon adresse mail. si je mets me.com, ca me dit qu'elle est déjà utilisée. si je mets icloud.com, ca me dit: " Le type d'application spécifié n'est pas acceptable."

J'ai pourtant appelé Apple Care 2 fois et ils ne me rappellent jamais et ne pigent pas le soucis quand je suis avec eux au téléphone.

Merci


----------

